# Ugh, barn owners...



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I know, all the BOs can say the same thing about boarders! Just a funny story and I had to share... I emailed a farm that is only 5 miles from my house (everything else is 15-20) to ask about their boarding program. I explained that I had recently adopted a 30 yr old Percheron. She emailed back and said "wow, I didn't know horses lived that long!" :shock::shock::shock::shock: What?!?!?!?!?! You're in the horse business and you didn't know horses could live to 30?? Oh, and she's charging double what I pay now... Umm, no thanks...


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

hahah yeah i would run far, far way from that place!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Good Lordy. XD 

Well, it's not that different from my BO. She doesn't know what a snaffle is. *facepalm*


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would be a little concerned if a BO didnt know basic facts /care of horses.....Things that make you go HMMMMM!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully that was a bad joke?? From a barn owner's point of view...she may have not wanted a horse that old on her property... no one wants to walk out their door to find a dead horse and I'm sure she doesn't want her boarders coming out to find a dead horse either..people may blame her for the horse's death because the BO gets blamed for EVERYTHING. I have an oldy that is covered in tumors and lame on all 4 legs and that certainly crosses my mind.. Not to mention she requires alot of extra care...and in my experience we never charge enough for it.

Don't hate!!!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Hopefully that was a bad joke?? From a barn owner's point of view...she may have not wanted a horse that old on her property... no one wants to walk out their door to find a dead horse and I'm sure she doesn't want her boarders coming out to find a dead horse either..people may blame her for the horse's death because the BO gets blamed for EVERYTHING. I have an oldy that is covered in tumors and lame on all 4 legs and that certainly crosses my mind.. Not to mention she requires alot of extra care...and in my experience we never charge enough for it.
> 
> Don't hate!!!


"That old" is a bit different with a draft. A perch can easily live to 38. Noah is in no way ready to keel over any time soon. A 30 yr old perch is a little different than a 30 yr old TB. He is still ridden, eats well and has no health issues. I wouldn't think any BO would want people in the area to think they don't know enough to realize that horses live to be 30 and older. I don't think it was meant as a joke. The first line of her email said "Wow, I didn't know horses lived that long." She then went on to tell me about her facilities and how to arrange a tour. I didn't get the impression that she said that because she didn't want him there. And, I do expect to pay more with him being a draft (he eats and poops more) and with him being a senior horse (he doesn't need extra care yet, but he might).


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I know horses live to be past 30 but I have a degree in equine science and didn't know that its common for perchs to be 38.. that's cool though.

It may be hard to tell if its a joke through email... try not to take it as an insult though.. don't burn bridges before their even built. You never know she may end up being your last hope someday.. P


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> From a barn owner's point of view...she may have not wanted a horse that old on her property... no one wants to walk out their door to find a dead horse and I'm sure she doesn't want her boarders coming out to find a dead horse either..people may blame her for the horse's death because the BO gets blamed for EVERYTHING. I have an oldy that is covered in tumors and lame on all 4 legs and that certainly crosses my mind..


Hm, maybe I am of a different mindset than those boarders you mentioned, but I think that if you have a horse in your barn that is over 30 that is a testament to good treatment it receives to live that long. I know a barn that has a 38 year old horse. I think that shows they care and take care of their horses. And if the horse dies, well it was 38! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish more people thought that way...but every person I meet says the horse looks aweful and should be put down and shes only 24. The barn owner gets blamed for everything!


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

*Got a better True story!*
A new horse owner (90 days) went out and rented a vacant facility. Her apartment manager is managing the barn. (who also is a non-horse person) 

One of her "great sales pitches," is she has a _organtic barn_! Vaccinations, worming etc. are *NOT* a requirement at her facility!

And yes.. she is blonde!


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

We run an organic / sustainable facility as well, but vaccinations and worming are certainly required. Unfortunately, you can't fix stupidity.


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

luv my perch = wow, that's great. My percheron is 21 and I've had to retire him due to ringbone. He was a great fox hunter, and fabulous trail horse, and a great babysitter to introducing new horses to large herds. We've now moved to our own property and he only has 3 other geldings to keep in line now. He is king of the place and he knows it. Why is it that everyone always blames the drafts for fence problems? Montie never hurt a fence or gate - some of the warmbloods in his previous pasture were pushing it and breaking it - *caught in action*... My foxtrotter pushes fences here and my appy scratches butt on gates, but... Not the big boy! My thoughts are the same that if I am visiting a facility and it has very aged horses - WOW - I'M IMPRESSED. I have a friend up in Washington State, that I keep threatening to send Montie to live with because she has had several live up into their 40's.....


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I can see both sides of this one -

As a prospective client, I would view a barn that had a lot of geriatrics still in good condition as a wonderful barn, with careful individual care. 

As a BO/BM, I woiuld be a little reluctant to take on a significantly aged horse because 1.) often they're expensive to keep and 2.) eventually having to deal with euthanasia and disposal. 

As a BM, I once spent a ridiculous morning trying to hide a horse's body because 1.) the back hoe guy couldn't get there til the afternoon 2.) my boarders would have been totally freaked out, distressed and distraught if I had left the body in the pasture.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

haha....the BO's are the reason I decided to keep my horse at home!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

At our barn Hunter is the baby at almost 3. The other horses are 14, 18, 20, 28 and the BO's horse who is 36. Poor lil Hunter is living with the geriatrics lol. Its a great barn though.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> haha....the BO's are the reason I decided to keep my horse at home!


 haha dont worry, there are a lot of fantastic BO's that are amazing at running a barn, and helping in situations that you dont know what to do in. But, as always with people, there are the loonies, haha but there are more loonie boarders IMO then barn owners around here. lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> haha dont worry, there are a lot of fantastic BO's that are amazing at running a barn, and helping in situations that you dont know what to do in. But, as always with people, there are the loonies, haha but there are more loonie boarders IMO then barn owners around here. lol



I agree with this


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> haha dont worry, there are a lot of fantastic BO's that are amazing at running a barn, and helping in situations that you dont know what to do in. But, as always with people, there are the loonies, haha but there are more loonie boarders IMO then barn owners around here. lol


haha, your probably right. I am not really much of a "social butterfly" though!lol


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

As in my experience, some BO are great, until 10 years down the road and want to move on to something else in their life... My BO was the most incredible loving person to begin, but in the end, nobody even knew her anymore... Jekyll / Hyde ?? I reluctantly became BM - and she turned on me, and evicted me because I asked about a safety issue...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Boarders make BOs crazy. It's not usually the other way around. :wink:

Even if they start out somewhat sane, the BO usually winds up bugnuts because of all the crazy, demanding, snobby, entitled boarders they have to deal with. Some of them even get out of horses all together.

Remember children, _all_ horse people are crazy. Yes, all of us. There isn't one of us that doesn't have a lunatic hiding just beneath the surface, giggling, wheezing, and frothing at the mouth. 

The nonhorse BOs always confoozle me, though. Do they really think they'll just 'pick it up' as far as experience in feeding and care? That's not something I'd want to try and learn by the seat of my pants and trial by fire!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Remember children, _all_ horse people are crazy. Yes, all of us. There isn't one of us that doesn't have a lunatic hiding just beneath the surface, giggling, wheezing, and frothing at the mouth.
> 
> 
> > Hehe sorry that was hilarious...I've never heard it put that way before! :lol:


----------

